
Internet Use Doesn’t Lead to Isolation - transburgh
http://mashable.com/2009/11/05/social-networking-isolation/
======
JoeAltmaier
The Internet has the potential to magnify socialization opportunities beyond
anything in history. And to help internet socialization along, consider my
product at www.sococo.com Its for group collaboration when the group is
distributed geographically. Provides social cues needed for rapid,
frictionless communication - you can see who's talking with whom, whether the
staff meeting has started, who's gone home.

